# 1958/1959 JC Higgins Flightliner tank



## Heledir (Aug 23, 2010)

I cleaned up the serial number, here's what is stamped.
M0TS-X (this might read M0I-X)
MOD 502 45402
424645
Unless I'm mistaken, this should place the bike around 1958/59

I've started trying to find a tank for it. Is there any website that you guys would recommend to look?

How much is would this be worth anyways?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes, 4540 is a 1958 model #. The tanks come up on ebay occasionally, and you could post a wanted ad here! The bike isn't worth a lot without the tank or decent original paint. A real nice one might break $200 on ebay, but there are a lot of these still around!


----------



## Heledir (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks, I only paid $10 for it so I think it's a good deal. Just went and sandblasted it today. Everything except the frame, it wouldn't fit in the sandblaster we have. I have to find somewhere to take it I guess


----------

